
Sony asks for restraining order against Geohot, fail0verflow over PS3 exploits - there
http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/11/sony-sues-geohot-fail0verflow-over-ps3-exploits/
======
CountSessine
"have the jailbreak and any information about the jailbreak removed from the
web"

Wow. Well, that takes care of that, I guess. Maybe they can have all of those
old articles about their CD rootkits redacted while they're at it.

------
getsat
"have the jailbreak and any information about the jailbreak removed from the
web"

Thanks for the morning laugh. The horse left the barn a while ago. Sorry,
Sony.

~~~
electromagnetic
Ditto. As soon as "... removed from the web" is stated I believe the subject
spontaneously spreads itself throughout the internet.

It's like hybridizing whack-a-mole with a hydra and a worm.

------
X-Istence
More discussion in this Hacker News thread:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2094613>

